# iPhone 4 Pricing Thread



## ardandy

T-Mobile, Orange & Vodafone haven't released tariff info yet so these are 3GS SIM Only plans or generic SIM only plans for current phones in T-Mobiles case. I'll try to update as soon as things come available. I'm also ignoring any 'leaks' as you never know if they're official or PR stunts.

*iPhone 4 - 16GB* - £499
*iPhone 4 - 32GB* - £599

The iPhone is now only available direct from Apple from the 2nd July onwards. They've effectively sold out for the 1st week.

*SIM Only Tariffs*​

*Orange* -Website
30 Days - *£25* - (600mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data)​12 Months - n/a (Only iPhone SIM only plan available at the moment)​
*Vodafone* - Website
30 Days - *£25* - (600mins - 3000 Texts - 1GB Data)​
12 Months - *£20* - (600mins - 3000 Texts - 1GB Data)​12 Months - *£25* - (900mins - 3000 Texts - 1GB Data)​
*O2* - Website

30 Days - *£20* - (300mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data)​30 Days - *£25* - (600mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data)​30 Days - *£30* - (900mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data)​30 Days - *£35* - (1200mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data)​30 Days - *£50* - (Unlimited mins - Unlimited Texts - 1GB Data)​
12 Months - *£15* - (300mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data)​12 Months - *£20* - (600mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data)​12 Months - *£25* - (900mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data)​12 Months - *£30* - (1200mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data)​12 Months - *£45* - (Unlimited mins - Unlimited Texts - 1GB Data)​
*T-Mobile* - Website
30 Days - *£10* - (100mins - 100 Texts - 1GB Data via flexbooster)​30 Days - *£15* - (350mins - 300 Texts - 1GB Data via flexbooster)​30 Days - *£20* - (600mins - 500 Texts - 1GB Data via flexbooster)​30 Days - *£25* - (900mins - 500 Texts - 1GB Data via flexbooster)​
12 Months - *£15* - (600mins - 500 Texts - 1GB Data via flexbooster)​12 Months - *£20* - (900mins - 500 Texts - 1GB Data via flexbooster)​12 Months - *£25* - (1200mins - 500 Texts - 1GB Data via flexbooster)​
*Pay Monthly Contracts​*
*Orange* -Website

18 Months - *£35* - (600mins - 500 Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £229 - 32GB £319*​
18 Months - *£40* - (900mins - 500 Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £169 - 32GB £269*​
18 Months - *£45* - (1200mins - 500 Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £129 - 32GB £219*​
18 Months - *£75* - (3000mins - 500 Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £99 - 32GB £139*​

24 Months - *£30* - (150mins - 250 Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £169 - 32GB £269*​
24 Months - *£35* - (600mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £119 - 32GB £219*​
24 Months - *£40* - (900mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £89 - 32GB £189*​
24 Months - *£45* - (1200mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £29 - 32GB £139*​
24 Months - *£75* - (Unlimited mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £Free - 32GB £29*​

*Vodafone* - Website

Not Released

*O2* - Website

18 Months - *£30* - (100mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data) - *16GB £209 - 32GB £299*​
18 Months - *£35* - (300mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data) - *16GB £179 - 32GB £279*​
18 Months - *£40* - (600mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data) - *16GB £119 - 32GB £209*​
18 Months - *£45* - (900mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £89 - 32GB £179*​
18 Months - *£50* - (1200mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £29 - 32GB £129*​
18 Months - *£65* - (Unlimited mins - Unlimited Texts - Unlimited Data) - *16GB £Free - 32GB £29*​

24 Months - *£25* - (100mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data) - *16GB £279 - 32GB £323*​
24 Months - *£30* - (300mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data) - *16GB £179 - 32GB £279*​
24 Months - *£35* - (600mins - Unlimited Texts - 500MB Data) - *16GB £119 - 32GB £209*​
24 Months - *£40* - (900mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £89 - 32GB £179*​
24 Months - *£45* - (1200mins - Unlimited Texts - 750MB Data) - *16GB £29 - 32GB £129*​
24 Months - *£60* - (Unlimited mins - Unlimited Texts - Unlimited Data) - *16GB £Free - 32GB £29*​

*T-Mobile* - Website

Not Released

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesting Data So Far

16GB iPhone from Apple = £499
O2 Simplicity £20 x 18 months = £360
Total - £859 - (*Equal to £47.72 p/m over 18 Months*)

16GB iPhone from Orange = £229
Orange £35 p/m Tariff x 18 = £630
Total - £859 - (*Equal to £47.72 p/m over 18 Months*)

16GB iPhone from O2 = £119
O2 £40 p/m Tariff x 18 = £720
Total - £839 - (*Equal to £46.61 p/m over 18 Months*)


----------



## Igloo

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ap9QHrCxQwNddE9DN010SzJWUERaVFZlSHlha3k5Smc&hl=en_GB#gid=1

Is what i'm using, Don't know if it's any use to you?


----------



## ardandy

I'm mainly doing it to decide whether or not to buy one from Apple for £500!!!!!! or through an 18 month contract.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Depends if you want the new one each Summer. It's easier to just get a Simplicity package on O2 (or whatever!) then buy it on PAYG each year. The old one will always be worth £300 or so, so you'll only lose about £18 a month, but aren't tied into a contract...


----------



## Mike_182

http://shop.o2.co.uk/tariffs/simplicity/iphone/12_months

Bought mine today, confirmed as unlimited data still! Winner.


----------



## Mike_182

RussZS said:


> Depends if you want the new one each Summer. It's easier to just get a Simplicity package on O2 (or whatever!) then buy it on PAYG each year. The old one will always be worth £300 or so, so you'll only lose about £18 a month, but aren't tied into a contract...


Actually, you save money doing it that way. New phone every summer, and the simplicity tariff is £15 a month cheaper than an 18mo contract. Add in the £120 that O2 would charge you to buy out of your contract... My maths makes that £7 cheaper PCM!


----------



## ardandy

£500 for the phone.
£20 p/m for 1 year using link above.

Total over 12 Months = £740
£61.66 per month (£47.77 p/m over 18 Months)


Est Phone Value after 12 Months = £???

---------------------------------------------------------------

£40 p/m (same mins etc as simplicity)
£90 for the phone on £40pm tariff (using Vodafone's leaked pricing)

Total over 18 Months = £810
£45 per month (£540 over 12 Months)

Est Phone Value after 18 Months = £???


----------



## Mike_182

£90? I'll be impressed, or the market has become significantly more competitive! £300 for the top drawer phone on £45 PCM 12 months ago!


----------



## ardandy

Just going off this http://mobile.engadget.com/2010/06/...s-iphone-4-plans-a-little-early-we-keep-the-s


----------



## Mike_182

Whites are delayed until Summer according to other sources, so a lorry load of salt is required IMO!


----------



## Deano

aaaaand back on topic.


----------



## Deano

and on a side note. when a member takes time out to help the rest of us with useful info, it's not really fair to have a pop at him for it.


----------



## Sharpy

I cant stand 18month+ contracts I got stung with one once and i hated it, my current contract was 12 months with vodafone, and im not too bothered about the few extra quid i have to pay each month it means i can get shot o the phone quicker and at month 9 i get them ringing up offering me allsorts to keep the contract on, this time i got the phone, sold it for £200 and put the extra to an iphone

This time im thinking il sell my iphone and again put the extra £200 towards the new one, and get the o2 simplicity contract as theres no way im being tied to a contract ever again, im currently playing vodafone off o2 as vodafone have offered to undercut the o2 simplicity deal if i stay with them on sim only, but the thing thats putting me off is i use the net most at work and i struggle to get a 3g signal with voda, whereas colleagues on o2 get great 3g as theres a mast just down the road, il probalby decide in a few months after the hype has died down lol


----------



## adam_r81

I really wanted the white, suppose I'll have to wait a while


----------



## ianFRST

yup, think ill sell my 3gs (or ipad :lol and put it towards the bending over price of the new 4. ive got the simplicity £20 and i cant fault it really. took the original £35 contract out with the 3g, and you can change down after 12 months, funnily enough o2 let me go another 5 months befor ei was told i could downgrade to the £20 simplicty contract!!


oh, and thanks mike and sharpy


----------



## Sian

I know one lady thats being spoilt by her Boyfriend and is getting one the day they come out !! ..... ME 

Soooo excited !!! Contract ran out just in time well sort of lol !!


----------



## richard33dees

:doublesho wow, didn't realise they were coming to T-mobile! I'm off to the shop in the morning to see what can be done with my X10 :thumb:


----------



## ardandy

The iPhone is now only available direct from Apple from the 2nd July onwards. They've effectively sold out for the 1st week.


----------



## jedi-knight83

ardandy said:


> The iPhone is now only available direct from Apple from the 2nd July onwards. They've effectively sold out for the 1st week.


Where did you read that?

I've reserved mine from the local store. I hope I'll still get one.

I'm currently on a 1 month rolling simplicity plan for £25 and get 700 mins and 1400 txts inc MMS and international txts counted against my inclusive amount. Wondering whether to switch now to the 12 month simplicity for the same price and get 900 mins and unlimited txts but then have to pay for mms and international txts.


----------



## ardandy

Try to pre-order one from the Apple site and look at the delivery date.


----------



## jedi-knight83

ardandy said:


> Try to pre-order one from the Apple site and look at the delivery date.


Ahh... Id better make sure i get to the store early on the 24th just to make sure


----------



## ardandy

Orange tariff prices now on 1st post.


----------



## ardandy

Interesting data:

16GB iPhone from Apple = £499
O2 Simplicity (12 Months) £20 x 18 months = £360
Total - £859 - (Equal to £47.72 p/m over 18 Months)

16GB iPhone from Orange = £229
Orange £35 p/m Tariff x 18 = £630
Total - £859 - (Equal to £47.72 p/m over 18 Months)


----------



## jedi-knight83

ardandy said:


> Interesting data:
> 
> 16GB iPhone from Apple = £499
> O2 Simplicity (12 Months) £20 x 18 months = £360
> Total - £859 - (Equal to £47.72 p/m over 18 Months)
> 
> 16GB iPhone from Orange = £229
> Orange £35 p/m Tariff x 18 = £630
> Total - £859 - (Equal to £47.72 p/m over 18 Months)


Annoyingly though you get stuck with 500 txts on the 18 month orange plans.

need to go for 24 months to get decent deals and i dont want to be tied in for that long still.

Unfortunately it still seems o2 simplicity and buying a phone outright is the best option for me. Even oranges sim only plans arent as good as o2


----------



## ardandy

I think I'll be buying one from Apple and going on the 12 Months O2 Simplicity.

Only tied in for 12 Months and then can do whatever! Also, compared to equiv packages from Orange it's exactly the same price!


----------



## Bo2007

i am on the 02 iphone simplicity tarif from when i had my old iphone so £20 a month gives me unlimited internet and 1200 texts and 600 mins, im going to ring o2 and ask them to change it to a microsim.. bet they say no


----------



## jedi-knight83

Bo2007 said:


> i am on the 02 iphone simplicity tarif from when i had my old iphone so £20 a month gives me unlimited internet and 1200 texts and 600 mins, im going to ring o2 and ask them to change it to a microsim.. bet they say no


i asked them and they said if i had registered interest for the new phone then they would be sending them out automatically before the 24th


----------



## Bo2007

spot on cheers for that


----------



## Epoch

O2 pricing now up

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html


----------



## Grizzle

ok correct me if i'm wrong but 18 months on £35 a month is £179??? am i reading that correctly?


----------



## Chris_R

Grizzle said:


> ok correct me if i'm wrong but 18 months on £35 a month is £179??? am i reading that correctly?


You are correct.
£35 over 18 months + £179 for the 16GB Iphone 4


----------



## Grizzle

Chris_R said:


> You are correct.
> £35 over 18 months + £179 for the 16GB Iphone 4


Thanks Chris, Looks i will be part taking in a purchase.


----------



## Gruffs

Thanks for your efforts.

My god it's expensive. Looks like i'll be buying second hand then.

When someone wants to sell a 3GS, (preferably White) please drop me a PM.


----------



## Chris_R

Grizzle said:


> Thanks Chris, Looks i will be part taking in a purchase.


Yeah same here, but will be going for the 24 months this time I think, should put me up for iphone 6th version or whatever it will called then. I missed the 3GS so that's fine by me.


----------



## Grizzle

Chris_R said:


> Yeah same here, but will be going for the 24 months this time I think, should put me up for iphone 6th version or whatever it will called then. I missed the 3GS so that's fine by me.


I think after a while the current decision to release one every year will wear thin on people....i think. :lol:


----------



## ardandy

O2 prices added.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesting Data So Far

16GB iPhone from Apple = £499
O2 Simplicity £20 x 18 months = £360
Total - £859 - (*Equal to £47.72 p/m over 18 Months*)

16GB iPhone from Orange = £229
Orange £35 p/m Tariff x 18 = £630
Total - £859 - (*Equal to £47.72 p/m over 18 Months*)

16GB iPhone from O2 = £119
O2 £40 p/m Tariff x 18 = £720
Total - £839 - (*Equal to £46.61 p/m over 18 Months*)


----------



## Chris_R

Grizzle said:


> I think after a while the current decision to release one every year will wear thin on people....i think. :lol:


Doesn't appear to be the case. They sold out in hours on the US website I believe. 
Still, once you are tied into the whole Itunes/App Store/Apple chain it's hard to break out as you effectively loose all that money you have spent in on those places. True you can get MP3's back using various methods but the apps are gone if you switch to Android or a Nokia etc
I think we have spent something like £250 on itunes/apps the last year or so - though technically I got the vouchers for a quarter of that. This new one with the books on is going to cause the wife to spend considerably more though, she reads a hell of a lot of books.


----------



## ardandy

Current Delivery date for the iPhone4 is now July 14th.


----------



## Mike_182

Gruffs said:


> Thanks for your efforts.
> 
> My god it's expensive. Looks like i'll be buying second hand then.
> 
> When someone wants to sell a 3GS, (preferably White) please drop me a PM.


I've got a white 3GS. I'm taking it in for a replacement under warranty today, cos I'm giving it to the missus and she fancies a shiny one. :lol:


----------



## Stevoraith

Gruffs said:


> My god it's expensive.


It isn't half!

I got my 3G when it was the current iPhone and on a £35, 24 month tarriff the phone was free. Now they want £120 on the same tarriff!?

I'll be sticking with my 3G for a while I think!


----------



## Chris_R

Stevoraith said:


> It isn't half!
> 
> I got my 3G when it was the current iPhone and on a £35, 24 month tarriff the phone was free. Now they want £120 on the same tarriff!?
> 
> I'll be sticking with my 3G for a while I think!


Yes, if you wait it will likely be available cheaper, which is what you have done with your current phone I think?
But back when the 3G launched the prices where much the same. Comparitively the price is the same as ever really.
No 24 month contracts though at that time, they came in when the 3GS start I think?

£35 per month contract - 18 months
£159 for the phone in 16GB
It's on that spreadsheet in the second post - 2008 pricing


----------



## ryanuk

i got my iphone 3gs in white 16gb on an £35 per month for free  so when i sell mine it wont be to bad!


----------



## Stevoraith

Chris_R said:


> Yes, if you wait it will likely be available cheaper, which is what you have done with your current phone I think?
> But back when the 3G launched the prices where much the same. Comparitively the price is the same as ever really.
> No 24 month contracts though at that time, they came in when the 3GS start I think?
> 
> £35 per month contract - 18 months
> £159 for the phone in 16GB
> It's on that spreadsheet in the second post - 2008 pricing


Ah, that makes it more reasonable I suppose. You're right, I got my 3G after it had been out for about 8-9 months- by the time my contract is up the 4 will have been out for about that so I may get it cheaper I suppose.

Here's hoping anyway! There's always the option of selling it instead of giving it to the wife I suppose and that would probably cover the cost of the new handset.


----------



## Dizzle77

Not sure if it's been posted yet, but Voda have now announced new iphone tariffs

http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/iphone/pricing.html


----------



## Chris_R

Seems that O2 are not going to be offering the device on line - you need to go to a O2 store. 
That's me out then for launch, along with anyone else who works for a living not taking a day off to buy a phone.
Also existing customers only till end of July too


----------



## chrisibiza

Does anyone know what way it is going to work in the Apple store. I selected Pay as you go when I was reserving my phone based on the fact that I would get it on o2 but it has turned out o2 aren't offering Pay as you go at launch so will I be able to get the phone on contact instead or can I just swop my current pay as you go tariff to a micro sim?


----------



## Mike_182

O2 are not offering the iPhone 4 to new customers - only to customers of their contract mobile service or home broadband who have been with them since before 24th May 2010.


----------



## chrisibiza

It doesn't specifically say contact customers only......

Who can buy iPhone 4?

This exclusive iPhone 4 offer is open to our *mobile, mobile broadband, home broadband and home phone customers* who have been with us since at least 24 May 2010.

Surely being on pay as you go with them, I am still a mobile customer.

To be honest the way they are getting on I will probably go with Orange.

All I need to know is if I selected Pay as you go when I was reserving my iPhone, is that I can take the phone on contact instead?


----------



## Mike_182

Don't know I'm afraid - I'm not sure they'll open it to PAYG customers as there's no way to stop someone having a family member's PAYG SIM off them for a laugh...


----------



## SteveTDCi

i'm seriously tempted by going for the iphone, i want one to use as an MP3 anyway and i don't think the rates are too bad. Having said that the tarrifs seem to be slightly better on vodafone at the moment.


----------



## chrisibiza

Just spoke to the Apple store and they can sell me the phone on o2 pay as you go but you can only buy it through apple, o2 won't sell it on pay as you go yet..

Also if you have a reservation for pay as you go, you can still get it on contact or anyway you like.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Yeah Apple start at Southampton confirmed the same. The only reason they asked was to get an idea for staffing.

Got confirmation today from O2 that if you sign up to the 12 months iPhone simplicity BEFORE the 24th then you will keep the unlimited data for the full term of the contract, it will not be restricted like all the new contracts are. Thinking thats the way for me to go


----------



## ardandy

Is it a deposit for pre-ordering or do you have to pay the full amount? (From Apple)


----------



## ardandy

hello?


----------



## chrisibiza

Your too late, all of Apples pre orders sold out on 15th.

There was no charge taken.


----------



## ardandy

You can preorder for the 14th. 

What about preorder for delivery?


----------



## Dizzle77

ardandy said:


> You can preorder for the 14th.
> 
> What about preorder for delivery?


You can have it delivered to you by courier.
Alternatively you can opt to collect phone from an apple store of your choice. When you do this, they can also activate phone or carry out upgrades/new connection for networks. 
Not all networks will allow you to do this though. I know you can do this for o2, but you should find out for sure by contacting Apple/network.

I preordered on 15th and just got email this morning stating it has been shipped!


----------



## winrya

Carphonewarehouse called me last night and offered me a choice of 16 or 32 gb delivered to my house on thursday morning. Of course i said yes and I'm looking forward to relaxing thursday waiting for it to be delivered to my door.

My girlfriend barely spoke to me last night, was not pleased she didn't get the same call


----------



## Rob_Quads

Got one reserved for pickup at the local Apple store. Wish I had just ordered now but at the time I was not sure whether I was going onto a new contract or just buying it out right.


----------



## winrya

Rob_Quads said:


> Got one reserved for pickup at the local Apple store. Wish I had just ordered now but at the time I was not sure whether I was going onto a new contract or just buying it out right.


How did you reserve from the shop, I have a mate who is going at 4am and would love to reserve one?


----------



## chrisibiza

ardandy said:


> You can preorder for the 14th.
> 
> What about preorder for delivery?


http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=OTY2ODA2OQ

Pre order for delivery also sold out on 15th June.

The date is now sitting at 14th July for delivery.

You needed to select the Apple retail store online and then there was a button to make a preorder for the phone. when you processed it they emailed to say it would be ready for collection anytime on 24th.


----------



## ardandy

I know about the 14th July delivery thing but at what point do you pay the £500 if its getting delivered?

Does the money come out once its sent or straight away?


----------



## Rob_Quads

Just reserved one online when they were first released. They were only available for around 4-5 hours and then all reservations were 'sold out'


----------



## ardandy

Guys, I know they're sold out for this week.

I just want to know when the money gets taken from a delivery order.


----------



## chrisibiza

Well most people that pre ordered noticed that apple had put a hold on funds for a few days and then released them.

Presumably the card gets charged when it is ready to be shipped like any other online shop. 

log on to the Apple store and use the chat function to speak to one of the advisors.


----------



## empsburna

chrisibiza said:


> Well most people that pre ordered noticed that apple had put a hold on funds for a few days and then released them.
> 
> Presumably the card gets charged when it is ready to be shipped like any other online shop.
> 
> log on to the Apple store and use the chat function to speak to one of the advisors.


That is what happened to me, it is now out for delivery and they still haven't taken the money?


----------



## Dizzle77

ardandy said:


> Guys, I know they're sold out for this week.
> 
> I just want to know when the money gets taken from a delivery order.


You pay by credit card. They do a pre check on card balance to make sure there a sufficient funds.
The money will only be debited though just before phone is dispatched.

I preordered on 15th june, but money was only taken yesterday and phone shipped today


----------



## ardandy

Does anyone know if you get a dock with it?


----------



## RP84

Tesco are doing good offers on iphone 4


----------



## Grizzle

The whole of the Scottish Carphone Warehouse branches have Zero stock of the iPhone 4!


----------



## Chris_R

ardandy said:


> Does anyone know if you get a dock with it?


No, it's an addon (one of the surprising few so far) at £25 http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MC596ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDAzOQ&mco=MTgxNTkwOTg

Also for some reason they are charging a rather shocking £7 for a bit of plastic for those of us with the universal dock. http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MC598ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDAzOQ&mco=MTgxNTkwOTk

Shame on them, previous iphones and ipods have come with that in the box.


----------



## Dizzle77

They always seem to vut back on what you get out the box. I remember getting my 2nd gen 10gb ipod in 2002. It came with wall charger and pouch. They soon stopped all that with subsequent releases.

Another way of making more money i suppose


----------



## GlenStaff26

rickparmar said:


> Tesco are doing good offers on iphone 4


http://direct.tesco.com/p/inc/specials/iphone/tariffs.asp

That is very keen! I was just going to buy an out right replacment 32gb and stick my existing o2 PAYG sim in, but 12 months at £20 plus £449 for phone on my usage I can'y get it cheaper!


----------



## Mike_182

Detailed Perfection said:


> http://direct.tesco.com/p/inc/specials/iphone/tariffs.asp
> 
> That is very keen! I was just going to buy an out right replacment 32gb and stick my existing o2 PAYG sim in, but 12 months at £20 plus £449 for phone on my usage I can'y get it cheaper!


Wow! That'll take the wind out of O2's sails. Although I don't know that I could have 'Tesco' written at the top of my £600 iPhone! LOL!

[/brandwhore]


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Are you sure an O2 Sim will work in that Tesco phone?


----------



## Louise

RussZS said:


> Are you sure an O2 Sim will work in that Tesco phone?


I would like to know this also!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's annoying because I want one tomorrow on PAYG, have the cash, but it seems there's no way to just buy one


----------



## Louise

RussZS said:


> It's annoying because I want one tomorrow on PAYG, have the cash, but it seems there's no way to just buy one


I'm the same Russ, I want white too but thats delayed until mid July!

Tempted to go for the £20 per month on Tesco for the 32GB one!


----------



## Dizzle77

three tariffs for those interested.

Price war has well and truly started 

http://www.three.co.uk/Phones/iPhone


----------



## ardandy

Is the 3 tariff for 18 months? Doesn't say on that page?


----------



## PaulGTI

ardandy said:


> Is the 3 tariff for 18 months? Doesn't say on that page?


Im sure that all new "3" contracts are 24 months!


----------



## ardandy

Sod that!

£15 p/m for the SIM only (30 days) tariff looks good though!


----------



## robertdon777

3 are doing a 30GBP (no pound symbol) per month with 99GBP down for the iphone 4 with 5000 texts, minutes and unlimited data. That's a good deal even if it is over 2 years.

820 quid over 2 years is still alot for a phone though!
*
34.16/per month over 2 years*


----------



## Puntoboy

robertdon777 said:


> 3 are doing a 30GBP (no pound symbol) per month with 99GBP down for the iphone 4 with 5000 texts, minutes and unlimited data. That's a good deal even if it is over 2 years.
> 
> 820 quid over 2 years is still alot for a phone though!
> *
> 34.16/per month over 2 years*


I was going to get a contract with Orange but then it occurred to me I'll be paying twice as much for the phone over two years. That's why I've decided to buy mine outright from Apple as I don't currently pay for my contract so don't see the point paying nearly £40/month for a contract I don't need.


----------



## ardandy

Mines arriving on the 19th July apparently/


----------



## robertdon777

ardandy said:


> Mines arriving on the 19th July apparently/


Who you going with then sim card/contract wise?

Personally i've just ordered a HTC Wildfire, for the money a nice bit of kit. See Here Like a desire but smaller, not quite as powerful and lower res screen, still has flash support for web though which is good and will get better with Android 2.2 (also HD recording with Android 2.2)

On a 3 contract through mobiles.co.uk it works out at *17.08/month* over 2 years, with 300 minutes/texts Unlimited Data.

I love Apples,iphones etc. but they are expensive for what it does over and above an Android Phone.


----------



## Rob_Quads

How much is the Wildfire?


----------



## ardandy

robertdon777 said:


> Who you going with then sim card/contract wise?
> 
> Personally i've just ordered a HTC Wildfire, for the money a nice bit of kit. See Here Like a desire but smaller, not quite as powerful and lower res screen, still has flash support for web though which is good and will get better with Android 2.2 (also HD recording with Android 2.2)
> 
> On a 3 contract through mobiles.co.uk it works out at *17.08/month* over 2 years, with 300 minutes/texts Unlimited Data.
> 
> I love Apples,iphones etc. but they are expensive for what it does over and above an Android Phone.


Mines coming direct from Apple.


----------



## robertdon777

Rob_Quads said:


> How much is the Wildfire?


£229 sim free from Play or Amazon

£20 per month on T-Mobile with a 600minutes 500 texts, Fair Usage Unlimited Internet Policy (on T-Mobile site) or

£15 per month on 3 with 300minutes/Text and Unlimited Internet and £49 for the Phone. (www.mobiles.co.uk)

It's selling very fast according to most places, getting very good reviews, for the price nothing can touch it really.


----------



## Chris_R

I actually really like the new HTC's, that Android has really brought them alive especially when compared to the god awful Windows Mobile 6.x that they had on their older models. 
One of my team at work got one (think it's the Hero or Legend) and it's the first time I have had a play with it, I was well impressed. If Apple/Itunes wasn't so entrenched in our household I would have one in an instant.


----------



## Buck

I'm another bod looking for an iPhone 4 (my work phone has to go back soon as changing jobs )

The "3" £15pcm rolling contract looks good and if I buy the phone from Tesco at £479 or £499 from Apple it works out at: -

Year 1 £180 + £499 = £679 - that's still £56 pcm in real terms :doublesho

In year 2 it is £180 so that brings the average down to £36

At least the above gives the option to swap onto another tariff or change the phone with only a months notice.

anybody else had simila thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Rob_Quads

I went sim free and on o2s 15pm simplicity. Its much cheaper if I want to change after 12 months than going on a contract and over 18 months is only fractionally more


----------



## ardandy

cheekeemonkey said:


> I'm another bod looking for an iPhone 4 (my work phone has to go back soon as changing jobs )
> 
> The "3" £15pcm rolling contract looks good and if I buy the phone from Tesco at £479 or £499 from Apple it works out at: -
> 
> Year 1 £180 + £499 = £679 - that's still £56 pcm in real terms :doublesho
> 
> In year 2 it is £180 so that brings the average down to £36
> 
> At least the above gives the option to swap onto another tariff or change the phone with only a months notice.
> 
> anybody else had simila thoughts?
> 
> thanks


Don't forget that it'll prob be still worth £300 in a years time. Knock that off and it looks a lot better.


----------



## Buck

ardandy said:


> Don't forget that it'll prob be still worth £300 in a years time. Knock that off and it looks a lot better.


Good point

I think I'm going to buy direct from Apple then it is alreay unlocked and then go for the 3 rolling monthly contract @ £15. I think this'll be enough mins/texts and it has 1GB of data :thumb:

If it's not then I can always switch later.

Will mull it over this weekend.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Yup it will be unlocked if you go with Sim-free. It showed up as that on thier machine when they initialised the purchase into thier system


----------



## RICHIE40

Finally picked one up from the o2 store today!


----------



## Rob_Quads

How long did you hae to queue. My friend queued for 2.5 hours to get his from the Southampton o2


----------



## RICHIE40

Rob_Quads said:


> How long did you hae to queue. My friend queued for 2.5 hours to get his from the Southampton o2


Just 10 mins, there were three people already getting served for new phones (not iphone 4's) so wasnt to bad really. :thumb:


----------

